# Aspire V9.506 release



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

For all the Aspire software users there is a new release Aspire V9.506.

You can log into your customer portal and download it.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you sir. I'm still on 9.0.


----------



## GordonNewman (Jul 30, 2018)

MEBCWD said:


> For all the Aspire software users there is a new release Aspire V9.506.
> 
> You can log into your customer portal and download it.


such great programming... so much conceivable outcomes. I can do as such considerably more, such a great amount of less demanding on our morbidelli creator 432s which uses such obsolete miscreant/cam programming contrasted with what I can give it a chance process utilizing strive for. I adore cnc and I cherish aspire!﻿


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

What he said ........... I think.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I've been using V9 all afternoon today, and it wasn't until I got home from work that the update notice in Aspire showed up. Looks like they moved the rotary job setup to the main setup menu (it used to be a gadget). I'll need to see what else is new as with a .5 update there are usually many features I can benefit from. I've got to be careful now as 9.0 may not be able to open 9.5 files, and I can't upgrade the college PCs until semester end. I'd love for them to add a Save-As option to save for a previous version. Of course upgrading doesn't remove the old version, but life is more complicated when I've got different versions on different machines I have access to. 

4D


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

4D you are right about incompatibility of a v9.5 file opening in v9.0 so you do need to watch that.

I have full licensees for Aspire and VCarve Pro and have older versions on my system because I do design files for some people with older software so I have to remember that they can't open files newer than their versions. I also do software demos and try to use VCarve Pro so people know it can be done in VCarve Pro and you don't have to use Aspire. I have accidentally opened a file in a newer version and worked on it for an hour or more then saved the revised file. Then discover it when I try to open the file again and am reminded I'm getting old an forgetful. I'm like you in that it would be nice to be able to save the file in an older version format like a lot of the word processor programs allow you to do. I do realize that there are things that can't be saved to an older version because that version would not have the tool to create the item but it could give you a message that that item will not be saved.

I'll need to find the time to play with v9.5 and see what extras they added. I did look at the "New" file just to see what they added and like always I'm sure some of the changes might not be noted. I did see some interesting things to try out, just need some time.


----------



## Jeff Speedster929 (Jul 15, 2018)

I found this on the Vectric web site.

Videos demonstrating the new features can be found on You Tube

The highlights of this release are:

Rotary Axis Job Support - Create rotary projects and visualize your job in a wrapped environment, with the ability to create and simulate the toolpaths in an auto-wrapped simulation.

Picture Editor - Change the contrast, brightness and gamma of your imported bitmaps. Make them black and white, apply borders and crop them to fit your design.

In-place text editing and transformations - See live feedback of the text that you create and edit. Text maintains formatting, allowing you to easily make edits after the text has been created without losing transforms, spacing or kerning.

3D Helical Arcs in Ramping – Makes for smoother cuts and smaller file sizes for machines that support this option.

Online Clipart Access - See the clipart you are entitled to and download the pieces you want, when you want them, directly from within your software.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Jeff Speedster929 said:


> I found this on the Vectric web site.
> 
> Videos demonstrating the new features can be found on You Tube
> 
> ...



I don't think they have finished updating the videos to include all of the new items. I did check and found one that had been updated but found others that had not been changed yet. I don't find any videos on YouTube dealing with the new items in Aspire 9.506. They have not released the new VCarve Pro 9.506 yet so that is still in works. The Vectric site does not show anything related to the new version yet so this release we can get is just available to current owners that are eligible to upgrade.

Here is the link to the new manual, click on whats new is at the top to review the new items and enhancements https://docs.vectric.com/docs/V9.5/Aspire/ENU/Help/Reference Manual/index.html


----------

